# Denial on 33286



## kvogel03 (May 2, 2019)

Hello, 

I am still getting denials on 33286. I have billed 33286 59 and 33285.  Bcna and Medicare plus blue are denying 33286 mutually exclusive and paying the 33285.    Any suggestions on how to get the 33286 paid ? 

Thanks,


Kayla


----------



## Jim Pawloski (May 2, 2019)

33285 is for insertion of subcutaneous heart monitor, 33286 is for the removal of the device. They cannot be on the bill for the same date of service.
HTH,
Jim PAwloski, CIRCC


----------



## kvogel03 (May 8, 2019)

So, can you send they out separately on the same date of service ?


----------



## Jim Pawloski (May 8, 2019)

kvogel03 said:


> So, can you send they out separately on the same date of service ?



No, because then there is no time for recording of arrythmias. This is an implanted device, correct?


----------



## kvogel03 (May 15, 2019)

Yes this the loop recorder was implanted and on the same day they removed the old loop recorder that was at end of life.  The removal of the loop recorder is the issue because the isn't paying for it.


----------



## Jim Pawloski (May 15, 2019)

kvogel03 said:


> Yes this the loop recorder was implanted and on the same day they removed the old loop recorder that was at end of life.  The removal of the loop recorder is the issue because the isn't paying for it.



Try modifier -59 to 33286.
HTH,
Jim


----------



## kvogel03 (May 16, 2019)

Ok Thanks


----------

